
US Pneumonia Deaths – Dropoff - notlukesky
https://twitter.com/antonkreil/status/1246597969253548033
======
marklacey
This was updated April 4: [https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/covid-
data/covidvi...](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/covid-
data/covidview.html)

“The percentage of deaths attributed to pneumonia and influenza is 8.2% which
is above the epidemic threshold of 7.2%. Deaths due to pneumonia have
increased sharply since the end of February, while those due to influenza
increased modestly through early March and declined this week. Deaths
attributed specifically to COVID-19 will be reported next week.”

~~~
generalpass
I found the source file:

[https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/weeklyarchives2019-2020/data/...](https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/weeklyarchives2019-2020/data/NCHSData13.csv)

I can't find where this is linked to on the CDC site, but that is the source
data for the tweet.

From the csv, here is "All Deaths" for first 12 weeks of each year:

    
    
      Year,2020,2019,2018,2017,2016,2015,2014
      Week
      1,58961,58289,66134,59763,55788,61737,53277
      2,58962,58351,67495,60980,55525,61141,55620
      3,57371,58193,64647,59293,55182,58628,54580
      4,56666,57834,62780,58047,55606,57269,54085
      5,55849,58122,60974,58432,54896,57284,53955
      6,55992,58489,61110,59038,55106,56420,53397
      7,54246,57915,59779,58479,55785,56348,53815
      8,53745,57856,57793,58288,54873,55668,52642
      9,53382,57915,56692,57256,55875,55732,51674
      10,51978,58488,57093,57477,56112,55272,52058
      11,47655,57869,56326,56656,54462,54262,51782
      12,40002,57086,55766,57045,54662,53238,51385
    
      Year,2020,2019,2018,2017,2016,2015,2014
      Week
      1,58961,58289,66134,59763,55788,61737,53277
      2,117923,116640,133629,120743,111313,122878,108897
      3,175294,174833,198276,180036,166495,181506,163477
      4,231960,232667,261056,238083,222101,238775,217562
      5,287809,290789,322030,296515,276997,296059,271517
      6,343801,349278,383140,355553,332103,352479,324914
      7,398047,407193,442919,414032,387888,408827,378729
      8,451792,465049,500712,472320,442761,464495,431371
      9,505174,522964,557404,529576,498636,520227,483045
      10,557152,581452,614497,587053,554748,575499,535103
      11,604807,639321,670823,643709,609210,629761,586885
      12,644809,696407,726589,700754,663872,682999,638270
    

Plugging it into a graph is more dramatic, especially looking at the numbers
in 2018 (2017-2018 season).

I wish I could find a page on the CDC website that links to these reports, but
you can easily get the latest report by just increasing the week number by 1.

------
generalpass
How about a link to source data?

